# My 2nd Grow. White Widow and Hindu Kush With CFL's



## things and places (Jan 8, 2008)

These are my 2nd set of plants. 1st grow was practice. This time around I have 4 healthy plants that im starting with. hope to get a couple of fems out of it. The plants with the orange post it notes are White Widow and the others are the hindu kush. im growing under cfl's. there are 8 27watt 6500k spectrum bulbs in there right now and as they get bigger i will add more light. I look forward to giving you guys and gals weekly updates if not more often. on to the pics. 8 days old. started them in soil on new years


----------



## akirahz (Jan 8, 2008)

Wow looking good for 8 days, very nice, tell me are you vegging them with 24 hrs or 18/6?


----------



## things and places (Jan 8, 2008)

24 until they get to the size i would like. then clones, then flower


----------



## things and places (Jan 16, 2008)

here is an update its been 16 days since these went into soil. the 2 on the left are the white widow and the two on the right are Hindu Kush . Im waiting on a couple of 100+ watt cfl's to show up and we will see where i go from there. also, when should i start with nutes? any suggestions on which nutes i should use and at what strength? Last time around my plants got a little nute burn and i would like to avoid it this time around. the 2nd white widow in the white bucket is growing very slowly


----------



## things and places (Jan 23, 2008)

update
they are 23 days old
hindu kush on the right
white widow on the left
next two pics are the kush
next two are the white widow

they got their first nutes yesterday


----------



## akirahz (Jan 23, 2008)

wow they are getting big, thats alot of CFLs! Are you going to flower your clones with CFL or HPS?


----------



## things and places (Jan 23, 2008)

im going cfl's all the way. i want to see what good strains will do with cfl's. i have a feeling that my next grow will be hps. I still have a couple more bulbs that will be going in the box soon.


----------



## sportcardiva (Jan 23, 2008)

wow looking really nice


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice! This is making me want to add a few more cfl's to my grow haha


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jan 24, 2008)

about nute strength.... it looks like you got'er all under control... myself, I like to give as much as they will take... every time I water, I give a little bit more strength. at the first sign of over-nuting, I just don't strengthen the next time around, I just do it at the previous strength if the burn isn't that bad (slight burning at the tips)... if severe, straight water the next time, then continue on at the previous strenght and slowly increase again to a max of around 1400 - 1600 ppm - the max depending on when you start to flower.

it's just what I do, but who am I to tell you what to do???


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2008)

*Looking great for only 23 days old. Here's some GREEN MOJO to give them young ladies a boost.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## dobshibby (Jan 24, 2008)

lookin great man,gonna be bushy.


----------



## things and places (Jan 31, 2008)

well, im at a month. 31 days since they broke ground. the Hindu Kush Is soooo stinky. however one of them is just not growing like the others. I should be putting them into flower soon unless you guys think i should hold out. im hoping for 2 healthy females this time around.

1st pic is white widow
2nd pic is white widow
3rd pic is Hindu Kush
4th pic is Hindu Kush


----------



## things and places (Feb 2, 2008)

should i wait a couple more weeks? my space is 5ft tall


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2008)

*May i say the ladies are looking healthy and great. You can put them into flower when ever ya want. Remember they will stretch between 1 and 2 feet once you put them into flower.   The longer ya veg the more bud when flower time comes. *


----------



## mero (Feb 2, 2008)

loving the grow man!!!!!

cant wait to see these! ill be watching..


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey a fellow CFL Grower!  nice to see with all the HPS tyrants.  just using the lights you have right now your gonna have some dankity dank buds..  i did strait 12/12 right from seed with about 10k lumen worth of CFL's working out great so far on my purple sativa micro grow.   Heres some more Green mojo for some fems! Keep up the good work looks like you def got enough exp on your last grow.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice set up u got going on here man. That first WW is looking really nice and bushy. They will grow a lot when they go into flowering i expect. How tall are the plants now?


----------



## things and places (Feb 3, 2008)

they are between 7 and 12 inches. one of them i dont think is going to make it however. no matter what i do it looks worse every day


----------



## Crazy Horse (Feb 3, 2008)

Be sure and take some clones off them before you put them into flower, so you can keep things rolling. I like to take the bottom branches, they usually don't get enough light anyways. But be sure to label them carefully because it can get confusing. CH


----------



## things and places (Feb 15, 2008)

all are male, im going to grow them for the pollen but i wont be posting in this journal any more


----------



## M1k3 FLO (Apr 15, 2008)

Make sure you let us know what lights and nutes you use all the time. Idk if I'm using enough CFL's myself : (    

3 100w equiv reds CFL's and 3 blues for 5 small plants. 

Using Superthrive if that stuff works or not IDK.


----------

